# Excel PowerPivot Slicer - sort month chronologically



## excel_sp (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi seniors,

This is my second day of learning to use Data Query, PowerPivot and Slicers in excel 2016. I am trying to create an Excel Dashboard where the data is fetched from multiple excel files located in a particular folder path through a Query and then the connections are made and added to the data model in a separate workbook where the Dashboard is designed

Now, the slicer in this particular dashboard which sorts the chart data according to "Month", does n
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ot show the months chronologically.


----------



## excel_sp (Nov 6, 2019)

*Re: Excel PowerPivot Slicer - Help required to sort month chronologically*

screenshot: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-9v8hmjiH83IOqC_CrZRAe4von4oGHTI/view?usp=sharing


----------



## macfuller (Nov 7, 2019)

*Re: Excel PowerPivot Slicer - Help required to sort month chronologically*

Your date table needs a column with the numeric value for the month.  Then use the Sort By feature in the Data Model screen to sort your month name according to the month number.

Or you can use a timeline instead of a slicer.


----------

